# Taladros de batería a 12 voltios averiados.



## Carlosvelero (Oct 5, 2014)

Hola, tengo dos taladros a batería averiados por una mala conexión de las mismas (los utilizaba con cable con una batería de 12v/7Ah como las que se utilizan en las alarmas, detecciones de incendios etc). Se ha invertido el positivo por el negativo en ambos taladros. Creo que se ha estropeado el triac (o al menos el encapsulado tiene forma de triac probablemente sea otra cosa) y como no tengo demasiada idea de equivalencias y esas cosas y me temo que el original no lo voy a encontrar, necesito que me asesoréis ya que he estado investigando los datasheeds y no soy capaz de sacar nada en claro. 
El primer taladro es un bosch y en el gatillo huele muchísimo a quemado y tiene una "pieza" con tres patillas en la que pone M0305512 H9 48.

El segundo taladro es un Einhell de 14,4 voltios , en este la pieza en cuestión no va encapsulada en el gatillo, sino que va fuera y adosada a un disipador de calor. Creo (me suena por las soldaduras) que no es la pieza original del taladro y en ella pone PH BT137500m9421.

Gracias de antemano por vuestra colaboración, voy a ver si encuentro algo en youtube que me explique un poco el funcionamiento de estos gatillos. Un saludo.

He hecho algunas fotos por si sirven de ayuda


----------



## josemaX (Oct 5, 2014)

El primero es un mosfet http://horu2010.en.seekic.com/product/discrete_semiconductor_products/MO305512_mosfet_MO305512.html

El segundo claramente es un BT137-500


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2014)

El BT137-500 es un *TRIAC* de compuerta sensible muy difícilmente trabaje con baterías.


----------



## Carlosvelero (Oct 5, 2014)

Hola, como ya comenté antes el taladro einhell ya había tenido una reparación. Recuerdo que hace ya unos cuantos años se lo llevé a un " arreglatodo", vamos un técnico de televisores que me hizo un apaño (se puede ver en la fotografía ) a lo mejor no es la mejor solución pero funcionaba. Quizá debería ir otro tipo de triac, por eso hago la pregunta en el foro para saber por cual sustituirlo...


----------



## ferusso (Oct 6, 2014)

Hola
Yo no soy experto en nada. Pero tuve que buscar repuestos para mis taladros bosch. Bosch herramientas tiene en una parte de su pagina manuales de despiece de sus máquinas.
Espero te sirva el tip http://www.powertools-aftersalesservice.com/
Saludos


----------



## Carlosvelero (Oct 14, 2014)

El bosch ya lo he reparado con otro gatillo, ahora necesito ayuda para el otro taladro (Einhell). He desmontado otro taladro de batería y he "cogido prestado el transistor para probar", me funciona perfectamente es un P60NF . El problema ahora es que no he conseguido encontrarlo en todo Valladolid. He ido a tres tiendas de electrónica y nada. Mi pregunta es si alguien sabe si puedo encontrarlo por internet. Gracias


----------



## zopilote (Oct 14, 2014)

El transistor es un mosfet  que se puede reeplazar facilmente, cualquier mosfet dedicado como un  IRFZ44, IRF3205,  70N06 ...etc


----------



## Carlosvelero (Oct 15, 2014)

Gracias, lo he encontrado a través de aliexpress y lo he pedido por internet. Estoy un poco harto de recorrer tiendas y que me digan que no tienen lo que pido.


----------

